# I Need Ammo



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, so. 

Yesterday at work, my partner and I were minding our own business, picking up a patient from the hospital. We wander past another one of our crews on the way out, I say a nice and cheerful "Hiii!" and they say nothing in return. Hmm. Fine. Whatever.

So down to the truck, I go to open the back door, my fingers slip in some goo. What the? Further inspection, it's dun dun dun ORAL GLUCOSE. On all of our door handles.

My partner, not my normal partner but my partner for the day was LIVID. Ooooh, we put our patient in the truck, he grabs some oral glucose, and globs it on their door handles (As they put it on EVERY door handle on our truck.). I tell him to come and sit with my patient, grab some KY Jelly outta the truck, and to my dissapointment their doors are locked. However, in case someone locks themselves out of their trucks, there's a hide-a-key in the grill of the truck, so I retrieve their hidden key, open their doors, and KY Jelly the front seats. And we're off.

Later that day we're parked dropping off a patient at a different hospital, the same truck ends up next to us, and lets the air out of our rear passenger tire.

The same crew will be working Thursday, as will I be with that same not regular partner thursday. We have a need for revenge.

Ideas?


----------



## ptemt (Jan 6, 2009)

Get a job at a resturant?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Not to sound like a prude but that is bad to do.  You are putting patients at risks by your childish actions.  The action of letting air out is especially bad.  I would demand the physical pranks stop before patients are harmed.

Have verbal fun when out of the publics hearing, physical pranks have no place in EMS.


----------



## rchristi (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Not to sound like a prude but that is bad to do.  You are putting patients at risks by your childish actions.  The action of letting air out is especially bad.  I would demand the physical pranks stop before patients are harmed.
> 
> Have verbal fun when out of the publics hearing, physical pranks have no place in EMS.



It's always funny til someone gets an eye poked out. Seriously, someone needs to be the adult and stop the cycle of prank - counterprank. 
I don't know about other places, but horseplay is grounds for discipline up to being fired in my workplace.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm all for fun pranks and all, but I draw the line at anything that affects patient care, including anything that delays a response or transport. This includes, but not limited to, gunk on door handles and messing with the patient compartment.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

The air in the rear tire was not kosher, but ky on the seats is just funny. Why do you have ky in your rig tho? (genuine question)


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm all for fun pranks and all, but I draw the line at anything that affects patient care, including anything that delays a response or transport. This includes, but not limited to, gunk on door handles and messing with the patient compartment.



My partner for that day is very interested in finding out what car they drive


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

Levinoss said:


> The air in the rear tire was not kosher, but ky on the seats is just funny. Why do you have ky in your rig tho? (genuine question)



It's verrry good lubricant for stuff like OPAs, NPAs, etc.


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the air out of the tire was a step WAY too far. This isn't "Mother, Juggs, and Speed"

I've heard of surgilube on the door... and I work with someone who thinks thats funny.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

rchristi said:


> It's always funny til someone gets an eye poked out. Seriously, someone needs to be the adult and stop the cycle of prank - counterprank.
> I don't know about other places, but horseplay is grounds for discipline up to being fired in my workplace.



Even services that have supervisors that allow it usually have in writing not to do horseplay.  So now someone gets hurt.  Company fires those involved and if the injured was involved as well workers comp is denied.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Levinoss said:


> The air in the rear tire was not kosher, but ky on the seats is just funny. Why do you have ky in your rig tho? (genuine question)




Wow yeah sure how unprofessionalk will they look when they get out of the ambulance.  Crap grow up people.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 6, 2009)

In this type of stuff typical in the US?


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

Saran wrap their car.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow yeah sure how unprofessional will they look when they get out of the ambulance.  Crap grow up people.



A little ky doesn't hurt! 

Pranks happen in the work place all the time. I see my fare share in construction all the time. No, it does not make it right, specially how dangerous a construction site is. I have seen a few drops of water from a water cup turn into a whole cooler of water. One Tac in a chair to a entire chair covered in them. A simple prank once in a while is fine as long as it doesn't escalate like letting the air out of their tires or become harmful to peoples pt's. Watch what you do and don't take things too far. B)

Horseplay should be kept out of the workplace because that is when people get hurt and I have seen it on many occasions. I had my neck hurt pretty bad when a guy on my crew thought it would be funny to jump up and slam down hard on my hard hat. One turtle slam (hitting someone on the top of their hat with yours) turns into something where someone gets hurt. Lev does not endorse horseplay. :wacko:

Just my opinion



BEorP said:


> In this type of stuff typical in the US?



I don't know about in EMS but I'm sure it happens a little in just about every field.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

exodus said:


> Saran wrap their car.



I like that one. I like it very much.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I like that one. I like it very much.



If you do it I hope they press charges for vandalizing their car.  

Please people try and be a little bit of a professional.  No person or property should be touched to have fun.  Joke with each other, buy board games and play them.  Horseplay must stop.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If you do it I hope they press charges for vandalizing their car.
> 
> Please people try and be a little bit of a professional.  No person or property should be touched to have fun.  Joke with each other, buy board games and play them.  Horseplay must stop.



I hope you have fun in your boring little world where you get mad at people playing pranks.... There is ABSOLUTELY NO HARM in doing that to their car, it does not damage it at all even... And to clean it up, what do they have to do? Take a pair or scissors and just make one cut up the side of the wrap... And then what? Stick it in their trash can.

I agree them letting the air out of the tires was a bit much though.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

BEorP said:


> In this type of stuff typical in the US?



Sadly EMS in the USA is not a real profession.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If you do it I hope they press charges for vandalizing their car.
> 
> Please people try and be a little bit of a professional.  No person or property should be touched to have fun.  Joke with each other, buy board games and play them.  Horseplay must stop.



That's not horseplay. It's revenge.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sadly EMS in the USA is not a real profession.



When you get paid basically minimum wage what do you expect? If I was making 25/hour, then I probably would be less thrilled with pranks, because the almost triple pay rate would make up for it.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's not horseplay. It's revenge.




And that makes it right and professional how?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

exodus said:


> When you get paid basically minimum wage what do you expect? If I was making 25/hour, then I probably would be less thrilled with pranks, because the almost triple pay rate would make up for it.




And acting non professional will advance our pay rates how?  Oh and we get $20 an hour here.  But regardless even a volunteer agency while not professional should act professional.  Do no harm to patients, self, partners, or the profession.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And acting non professional will advance our pay rates how?  Oh and we get $20 an hour here.  But regardless even a volunteer agency while not professional should act professional.  Do no harm to patients, self, partners, or the profession.



That would be a paramedic... EMT wages are not going to go up. That's like saying the kids working at mcdonalds can't have fun while working when they plan on moving up to a manager position... It's basically the same thing here.  Nobody was harmed in the pranks, and most EMS I know carry a change of clothes.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And acting non professional will advance our pay rates how?  Oh and we get $20 an hour here.  But regardless even a volunteer agency while not professional should act professional.  Do no harm to patients, self, partners, or the profession.



There was no harm, no foul, to anyone, just irritation. Except for maybe the flat tire.

Sticky fingers were taken care of quickly with an alcohol prep, doors were cleaned after we dropped off our patient with lysol wipes, and they somehow managed not to walk around with KY stains on their pants. 

The patient we had at the time our truck was attacked with goo found it pretty funny.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

exodus said:


> That would be a paramedic... EMT wages are not going to go up. That's like saying the kids working at mcdonalds can't have fun while working when they plan on moving up to a manager position... It's basically the same thing here.  Nobody was harmed in the pranks, and most EMS I know carry a change of clothes.



People are harmed.  

EMT's get $15/hr.  But regardless of pay does not excuse non professional behavior.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> People are harmed.
> 
> EMT's get $15/hr.  But regardless of pay does not excuse non professional behavior.



Please point out to me where people were harmed. I'm curious.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> People are harmed.
> 
> EMT's get $15/hr.  But regardless of pay does not excuse non professional behavior.



I would also like to see where someone was harmed...


----------



## silver (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm this thread escalated quickly.

I probably wouldn't have let out air of a tire, but some pranks are fun.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Please point out to me where people were harmed. I'm curious.




Time could cost cardiac muscle while you stand there trying to open door and clean hands, just one of many possibilities.  Pranks can and do injure workers.  If we are hurt we do no good for our patients.  You can not say that just because some patient laughed that all unprofessional behavior is good.  In fact the patient probably was thinking please don't let these idiot ambulance drivers harm me, maybe if I laugh they will leave me alone.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> maybe if I laugh they will leave me alone.



^_^  That made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## reaper (Jan 6, 2009)

Did we pay our employer for the glucose and KY? You have just committed theft from your employer, so there was harm.

Keep the pranks to the stations, not if the public eye. Whether the pt thought it was funny or not, I am sure he was not thinking of you as a professional.

If you like pranks all day then join the FD. This is why there should be a maturity test developed for new hires!

I joke with co workers all day long. I do not pull pranks or waste medical supplies.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Time could cost cardiac muscle while you stand there trying to open door and clean hands, just one of many possibilities.  Pranks can and do injure workers.  If we are hurt we do no good for our patients.  You can not say that just because some patient laughed that all unprofessional behavior is good.  In fact the patient probably was thinking please don't let these idiot ambulance drivers harm me, maybe if I laugh they will leave me alone.



We were both BLS IFT. Our patient was going from hospital to nursing home. No cardiac muscle at risk unless a nurse and doctor seriously sucks at their job.

How do you know what the patient was thinking? You don't. She laughed. She asked "Didja get 'em good?". Yup. She wanted to be left alone, alright. That's why she engaged me in conversation the entire trip.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

Now that you're calling names, I'm not discussing this with you anymore...

Bottom line is this: They DID go too far with the tires, the goopies, who cares? They can wipe it off en-route, they both had a patient they were either getting ride of or prepearing to transport.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

> Keep the pranks to the stations



I can agree with that


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We were both BLS IFT. Our patient was going from hospital to nursing home. No cardiac muscle at risk unless a nurse and doctor seriously sucks at their job.
> 
> How do you know what the patient was thinking? You don't. She laughed. She asked "Didja get 'em good?". Yup. She wanted to be left alone, alright. That's why she engaged me in conversation the entire trip.



Probably scared that if she let you think you might harm her with some prank.

Just because this time it did not harm that patient does not mean next time it want.  The more you play the more likely harm occurs.  And as someone else brought out you just committed theft.  Also KY and glucose are listed as medicines so you just improperly used a medication contrary to protocol and thus could face loss of certification and even jail time.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW, Im goin with medic on this one, Yea I've pulled a few at the office/off duty, But in the public eye/ With Pt./ NO WAY imagine what the ER DR. is going to think of my Pt. care reports when I need orders for some serious intervention,if he happens to look out there, No thank you.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> WOW, Im goin with medic on this one, Yea I've pulled a few at the office/off duty, But in the public eye/ With Pt./ NO WAY imagine what the ER DR. is going to think of my Pt. care reports when I need orders for some serious intervention,if he happens to look out there, No thank you.




Good point I had not even thought of that kind of harm being done.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea that's the problem with a lot of things we do/say we don't think about it.

Also I want to say this is in no way a slander/attack against anyone including the OP just stating my opinion, I think EMS as a whole needs to come up a notch or 2.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We were both BLS IFT. Our patient was going from hospital to nursing home. No cardiac muscle at risk unless a nurse and doctor seriously sucks at their job.



So would you display this type of behaviour while working at 911 service?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Probably scared that if she let you think you might harm her with some prank.
> 
> Just because this time it did not harm that patient does not mean next time it want.  The more you play the more likely harm occurs.  And as someone else brought out you just committed theft.  Also KY and glucose are listed as medicines so you just improperly used a medication contrary to protocol and thus could face loss of certification and even jail time.



KY isn't a medication, and I seriously doubt anyone would lose their license of glucosing the door handles.

My patient wasn't scared. Get over it.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> KY isn't a medication, and I seriously doubt anyone would lose their license of glucosing the door handles.
> 
> My patient wasn't scared. Get over it.



You would be surprised at how state department of health views the abuse/misuse of any medication.  And any chemical introduced into a patient is considered a medication.

You completely miss the point, I am trying to get you to think like a professional.  In fact your comment about only an IFT tells me you do not have appreciation for your profession.  IFT while not glamourous like the 911 has many unique challenges.  

Please consider how your actions affect the view that people have of all future EMS people they meet.  That lady even if she thought you were fun will never view you as a real professional.  And any one else that takes her by ambulance 911 or IFT will be looked on as a non professional by her as well.  

If you want to play go join a college frat but EMS should be serious business.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Generally, we go with the old turn on the wipers/ lightbars / adjust the radio to white noise kinda thing. And, very rarely. Usually when someone has to move someone else's rig out of the hospital bay. Nothing that would impede our progress to an emerg call or create any loud noises. Just minor things that are easily remedied by turning off a switch. 

And, As an EMT in rural Alberta, I get $21/hr. $24ish/hr in Edmonton. 

It's hard to be taken seriously when we all engage in one-upmanship in view of pts/Drs.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You would be surprised at how state department of health views the abuse/misuse of any medication.  And any chemical introduced into a patient is considered a medication.
> 
> You completely miss the point, I am trying to get you to think like a professional.  In fact your comment about only an IFT tells me you do not have appreciation for your profession.  IFT while not glamourous like the 911 has many unique challenges.
> 
> ...



I never said "Just IFT" I LOVE IFT. I like working on my patient assesment, I like learning about things I wouldn't learn about 911. My company runs both 911 and IFT. I choose to work on IFT. You said it could have cost cardiac tissue. I countered with the fact, I was on IFT. The only way the few seconds to wipe the goo off my hand would count is if someone was seriously behind on their job, and in which case the woman would have no business in my truck.

How can you speak for how my patient viewed us, or will view other people who transport and treat her? I wasn't aware that you were the universal opinion for all mankind. 

Some people actually have this thing called a sense of humor.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I never said "Just IFT" I LOVE IFT. I like working on my patient assesment, I like learning about things I wouldn't learn about 911. My company runs both 911 and IFT. I choose to work on IFT. You said it could have cost cardiac tissue. I countered with the fact, I was on IFT. The only way the few seconds to wipe the goo off my hand would count is if someone was seriously behind on their job, and in which case the woman would have no business in my truck.
> 
> How can you speak for how my patient viewed us, or will view other people who transport and treat her? I wasn't aware that you were the universal opinion for all mankind.
> 
> Some people actually have this thing called a sense of humor.



As I asked previously though, if you were working on a 911 ambulance would you engage in this type of behaviour?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

BEorP said:


> As I asked previously though, if you were working on a 911 ambulance would you engage in this type of behaviour?



It depends. It takes two seconds to wipe the goo off and people usually sit in the truck longer then two seconds finishing their reports before going back into service anyway.

I wouldn't have done a thing had they not done anything to our truck. They didn't even know who was on our truck yesterday, they did it to be jerks, not to be clever or funny, or mess with friends. So we rebelled.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok here's my second opinion, We have pretty much stated our opinions so lets let this one drop so the C/Ls dont have to wade thru all this.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It depends. It takes two seconds to wipe the goo off and people usually sit in the truck longer then two seconds finishing their reports before going back into service anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't have done a thing had they not done anything to our truck. They didn't even know who was on our truck yesterday, they did it to be jerks, not to be clever or funny, or mess with friends. So we rebelled.




But how do you know that you will not get dispatched to a 911.  So you grab handle slides away your hand gets cut on something.  You start cleaning hand and door so you can get in.  All the while an emergent patient is waiting, dieing.  Your little play just killed someone.  A few seconds delay in shocking or doing CPR can mean there is no bringing them back.  

Two wrongs do not make a right.  Be the professional and stop the madness.


----------



## boingo (Jan 6, 2009)

No wonder true medical professionals look down on EMS the way they do.  I'm glad the patient thought it was funny, but had she not, you would likely be out of a job, especially after being sent home for being a wise *** on the radio only a week ago.  Time to grow up kid.  :glare:


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2009)

without getting into specifics of what is acceptable and not, a little bonding might go a long way in EMS in the US.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

boingo said:


> No wonder true medical professionals look down on EMS the way they do.  I'm glad the patient thought it was funny, but had she not, you would likely be out of a job, especially after being sent home for being a wise *** on the radio only a week ago.  Time to grow up kid.  :glare:




So if she has a history of being non professional is this a reflection on the place she works, the school she attended, or what?  Some how she was corrupted.  Perhaps her older experienced co workers instead of being good mentors taught her to play rather than to be a professional.  I am not accusing just wondering outloud.  

EMS is the laughing stop of the medical world.  Most do not even acknowledge we are involved in medicine.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> without getting into specifics of what is acceptable and not, a little bonding might go a long way in EMS in the US.




Yup sitting and eating a good meal together and getting to know each other would be great.  It would build a bond of trust, not fear for what the heck will they do next time that could cost my patient their life.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> But how do you know that you will not get dispatched to a 911.



Because my company does not run BLS 911. So if they were going to pull an IFT truck for a 911 call, they would pull an ALS truck, not a BLS truck.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup sitting and eating a good meal together and getting to know each other would be great.  It would build a bond of trust, not fear for what the heck will they do next time that could cost my patient their life.



Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because my company does not run BLS 911. So if they were going to pull an IFT truck for a 911 call, they would pull an ALS truck, not a BLS truck.



Regardless of IFT or 911 this shows lack of maturity.  Hey when the crap hits the fan they deploy every ambulance.  The BLS ALS crap need to die as well this is a patient care service so give patient care the priority rather than playing childish games.  Bad habits you develope now will follow you later.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Stop being so dramatic.



No drama I have seen the pranks go bad.  Yes 9 times out of 10 no harm but the 1 time it goes bad someone is hurt or worse dies.  Do not let your actions cost some one the ability to get proper patient care.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya know folks.. there's a lot of gray area between the two black and white positions being touted here. Yes there has to be the outlet of gags, jokes, and to a certain extent horseplay on shift.  But we do have to make sure that the desire for revenge doesn't outweigh the ability to do our jobs safely and well.

A professional department/ALS with well paid employees played a joke on a co-worker who was leaving for a job back in his hometown. They staged a call, with the cooperation of the ER staff and a local business. The pt was coached on symptoms, the business was wired with cameras by the local independent TV station... when the medic got the pt on the cot and out the door, the medic unit was gone. He was only 2 blocks from the hospital with what he believed was an unstable cardiac pt so he hoofed it to the ER with the gurney.

Was this unprofessional? Was this a sign of the lack of pay of EMS workers in general.. could someone have lost an eye? Were animals hurt or abused during the making of the prank?

The union reimbursed the city for the time lost/equipment used and had the ER been busy or another call come in the prank certainly would have been aborted or at least postponed.

I mean I understand going on record with your opinions of the prank... but 6 pages of diatribe on something so trivial???? Choose your battles folks!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> No drama I have seen the pranks go bad.  Yes 9 times out of 10 no harm but the 1 time it goes bad someone is hurt or worse dies.  Do not let your actions cost some one the ability to get proper patient care.



You're so right. Our slippery glucose fingers could have KILLED everyone in the area.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Ya know folks.. there's a lot of gray area between the two black and white positions being touted here. Yes there has to be the outlet of gags, jokes, and to a certain extent horseplay on shift.  But we do have to make sure that the desire for revenge doesn't outweigh the ability to do our jobs safely and well.



Very well said Bossycow.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Ya know folks.. there's a lot of gray area between the two black and white positions being touted here. Yes there has to be the outlet of gags, jokes, and to a certain extent horseplay on shift.  But we do have to make sure that the desire for revenge doesn't outweigh the ability to do our jobs safely and well.
> 
> A professional department/ALS with well paid employees played a joke on a co-worker who was leaving for a job back in his hometown. They staged a call, with the cooperation of the ER staff and a local business. The pt was coached on symptoms, the business was wired with cameras by the local independent TV station... when the medic got the pt on the cot and out the door, the medic unit was gone. He was only 2 blocks from the hospital with what he believed was an unstable cardiac pt so he hoofed it to the ER with the gurney.
> 
> ...



Bossy I am sorry to see that someone in charge of a place such as this would be involved in actions that did take equipment out of service.  Yes I am sure you picked a slow time but we all know that slow times sometimes become fast times.  Had a bus crashed the time wasted restoring ambulance back to service could have cost lives.  

As far as trivial theses trivial matters are what lead to so many major black marks that keep showing up in the news.  We trivialize then next thing we know we develope the bad habits that cost lives.  

I'm sorry at no time should any equipment be used in practical jokes.  Yes blw off steam, have fun but that should not involve equipment that our patients could need.  

I'm beginning to recall why I do not frequent this site.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't you know, BossyCow, an MCI can occur at any time, anywhere. We should not even be allowed ot leave the truck unless it's to pick up or drop off a patient. Those precious few seconds ordering you food, rushing through Circuit City or the Mall, could be life or death for the bus load of catholic school girls that careened off the cliff.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Bossy I am sorry to see that someone in charge of a place such as this would be involved in actions that did take equipment out of service.  Yes I am sure you picked a slow time but we all know that slow times sometimes become fast times.  Had a bus crashed the time wasted restoring ambulance back to service could have cost lives.
> 
> As far as trivial theses trivial matters are what lead to so many major black marks that keep showing up in the news.  We trivialize then next thing we know we develope the bad habits that cost lives.
> 
> ...



So you live a boring fun less life for the tiny chance of that "what if" moment. Well what if you get hit by a drunk driver today driving to or from work? Better quit work and sit at home. Other than the flat tire, there really hasn't been anything bad here. Sticky door handles and KY on the seats... so horrible. Oh, and about the hand slipping, getting cut.. no medic would sit there after they cut their hand and take out a sani wipe, and clean their hand and put a band aid on while their patient is on the stretcher dead and needing CPR. If you do, or would.. you don't deserve to have a ticket. 

As long as the pranks don't put the ambos or any equipment outta service than there is nothing wrong with doing a prank. I do personally believe that pranks should be left for the station, but sticky door handles aren't a big deal. 

I don't know why you are such against pranks. It's not like they are going in and disconnecting the batteries and stealing meds or equipment outta the ambo. If they were doing that, then I can see cause for concern.. but not over sticky door handles and some KY on the seats. You need to get over it, honestly.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

traumateam1 said:


> So you live a boring fun less life for the tiny chance of that "what if" moment. Well what if you get hit by a drunk driver today driving to or from work? Better quit work and sit at home. Other than the flat tire, there really hasn't been anything bad here. Sticky door handles and KY on the seats... so horrible. Oh, and about the hand slipping, getting cut.. no medic would sit there after they cut their hand and take out a sani wipe, and clean their hand and put a band aid on while their patient is on the stretcher dead and needing CPR. If you do, or would.. you don't deserve to have a ticket.
> 
> As long as the pranks don't put the ambos or any equipment outta service than there is nothing wrong with doing a prank. I do personally believe that pranks should be left for the station, but sticky door handles aren't a big deal.
> 
> I don't know why you are such against pranks. It's not like they are going in and disconnecting the batteries and stealing meds or equipment outta the ambo. If they were doing that, then I can see cause for concern.. but not over sticky door handles and some KY on the seats. You need to get over it, honestly.




LOL.   Professional.  Really professional.  

Have fun but do nothing that makes you delayed or look like crap.  Yes maam I look like crap with KY and glucose all over but don't worry I'm a professional and you are in good hands.:sad:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> LOL.   Professional.  Really professional.
> 
> Have fun but do nothing that makes you delayed or look like crap.  Yes maam I look like crap with KY and glucose all over but don't worry I'm a professional and you are in good hands.:sad:



Glucose is clear, so it's not like you're walking around with giant purple globs on your hand, and they were dropping off a patient, so when they came in, sat down in the KY and then noticed heeeey something's not right here, they had time to wipe it off before going back in service for another IFT call. 

Nice try though.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay.. where to begin... 



medic417 said:


> Bossy I am sorry to see that someone in charge of a place such as this would be involved in actions that did take equipment out of service.



First.. I'm not in charge of this place.. and it was not me that staged this prank.. was a professional department in an area near me.. so don't go hammering me with your inaccurate assumptions.




> As far as trivial theses trivial matters are what lead to so many major black marks that keep showing up in the news.  We trivialize then next thing we know we develope the bad habits that cost lives.



Hmm so I though the news was our friend to be used to promote us? And the local news station filmed it.. the response from the community was overwhelmingly supportive.. so actually worked in the favor of the agency involved PR wise. They even sold DVDs of the prank as a fund raiser for their auxillary. They used a second out rig, at no time and in no way was any patient put at risk.. the rig never left its response area, the second out rig was staffed with off duty personnel in case another call came in during the event... how was there a risk.. and please.. make it applicable to this particular event and not merely an attempt to justify your already determined position.




> I'm beginning to recall why I do not frequent this site



I think we're all in agreement on that count!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Glucose is clear, so it's not like you're walking around with giant purple globs on your hand, and they were dropping off a patient, so when they came in, sat down in the KY and then noticed heeeey something's not right here, they had time to wipe it off before going back in service for another IFT call.
> 
> Nice try though.



Actually it dries sticky icky white.  IFT or not it looks bad.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Hmm so I though the news was our friend to be used to promote us? And the local news station filmed it.. the response from the community was overwhelmingly supportive.. so actually worked in the favor of the agency involved PR wise. They even sold DVDs of the prank as a fund raiser for their auxillary. They used a second out rig, at no time and in no way was any patient put at risk.. the rig never left its response area, the second out rig was staffed with off duty personnel in case another call came in during the event... how was there a risk.. and please.. make it applicable to this particular event and not merely an attempt to justify your already determined position.




News can be your friend is right.  Use them.  But honestly unless featured as a training excersise that activity would have riled many tax payers.  No wonder when services go ask for budget increases politicians laugh.  No way we're paying more money for you to have a good time.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually it dries sticky icky white.  IFT or not it looks bad.



Yet it was wiped off before it had a chance to dry.

Again, nice try.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yet it was wiped off before it had a chance to dry.
> 
> Again, nice try.




Should never have happened illegal improper use of a medication.  So regardless of how it dryed after cleaned it is wrong.  Also still more importantly it is not professional.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Should never have happened illegal improper use of a medication.  So regardless of how it dryed after cleaned it is wrong.  Also still more importantly it is not professional.



Neither is having food in the ambulance.

Violates OSHA and all those lovely things, plus is unprofessional. Yet many people do it every day.

Good god, we should all loose our licenses.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> News can be your friend is right.  Use them.  But honestly unless featured as a training excersise that activity would have riled many tax payers.  No wonder when services go ask for budget increases politicians laugh.  No way we're paying more money for you to have a good time.



Could have riled taxpayers.. didn't.. actually raised funds for the agency through sales of the DVD... and this particular agency.. again.. not mine.. was able to increase their budget that year and the year after.. and is a darling to their citizenry.. hey.. cross topic to the volunteer recruitment... maybe more pranks could work for us!

And again.. 





> for you to have a good time


.. how many times do I have to say.. this wasn't my agency!!!!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Neither is having food in the ambulance.
> 
> Violates OSHA and all those lovely things, plus is unprofessional. Yet many people do it every day.
> 
> Good god, we should all loose our licenses.



Actually your service can be fined several thousand dollars for food or drink in the patient compartment.  The actual cab of the ambulance is excluded.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually your service can be fined several thousand dollars for food or drink in the patient compartment.  The actual cab of the ambulance is excluded.



I thought it the cab had the walk through it was included?


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually your service can be fined several thousand dollars for food or drink in the patient compartment. The actual cab of the ambulance is excluded.


 
And once the penalties are noted, those IFT contracts may be lost when bidding and negotiations start.

If there is any communication between the cab and the patient compartment, it is not exempt.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

have we lost sight of this particular thread being in the rest and relaxation section of the forum and that it was initially billed as a place to relax and joke around?  

You know.. if you can't let go of your issues long enough to have a laugh.. you need help.. seriously.. professional help.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 6, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> have we lost sight of this particular thread being in the rest and relaxation section of the forum and that it was initially billed as a place to relax and joke around?
> 
> You know.. if you can't let go of your issues long enough to have a laugh.. you need help.. seriously.. professional help.


 
Considering the intent of the thread was revenge, I don't believe this was the appropriate section.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Considering the intent of the thread was revenge, I don't believe this was the appropriate section.




I will have to agree.  Anything to cause harm to others is not relaxation, in fact it could be criminal.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It depends. It takes two seconds to wipe the goo off and people usually sit in the truck longer then two seconds finishing their reports before going back into service anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't have done a thing had they not done anything to our truck. They didn't even know who was on our truck yesterday, they did it to be jerks, not to be clever or funny, or mess with friends. So we rebelled.




I'll lay odds you don't have the guts to show this thread to your employer - especially after your last stunt.  

You seriously have NO business being in EMS.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It depends. It takes two seconds to wipe the goo off and people usually sit in the truck longer then two seconds finishing their reports before going back into service anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't have done a thing had they not done anything to our truck. They didn't even know who was on our truck yesterday, they did it to be jerks, not to be clever or funny, or mess with friends. So we rebelled.



Please step back and consider what is really important before you take a 911 job. Is it revenge or patient care?


----------



## Meursault (Jan 6, 2009)

::sniff:: ::sniff::
I love the smell of trolling in the mornin'. Smells like drama. 

This site has had a number of prank threads, and I don't think any of them have been accompanied by quite as much "professional outrage". Yes, deflating an ambulance's tire, even if it's IFT, is not cool. I think everybody agreed on that. Does anyone here seriously believe that plastic-wrapping someone's POV is equivalent to that in any relevant respects? 
medic417 and the rest of the low-post-strong-opinion crowd, could you explain why a non-destructive, non-public prank (e.g. Saran Wrap as above) is unacceptable?


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 6, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> ::sniff:: ::sniff::
> I love the smell of trolling in the mornin'. Smells like drama.
> 
> This site has had a number of prank threads, and I don't think any of them have been accompanied by quite as much "professional outrage". Yes, deflating an ambulance's tire, even if it's IFT, is not cool. I think everybody agreed on that. Does anyone here seriously believe that plastic-wrapping someone's POV is equivalent to that in any relevant respects?
> medic417 and the rest of the low-post-strong-opinion crowd, could you explain why a non-destructive, non-public prank (e.g. Saran Wrap as above) is unacceptable?



Thank you MrConspiracy. Smells like another troll eh?
Hey.. wheres the popcorn... ^_^

But seriously.. where is the harm in a non-destructive, non-public prank? Where? It's harmless, and fun. And a lot of people in here have no idea what fun is.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> ::sniff:: ::sniff::
> I love the smell of trolling in the mornin'. Smells like drama.
> 
> This site has had a number of prank threads, and I don't think any of them have been accompanied by quite as much "professional outrage". Yes, deflating an ambulance's tire, even if it's IFT, is not cool. I think everybody agreed on that. Does anyone here seriously believe that plastic-wrapping someone's POV is equivalent to that in any relevant respects?
> medic417 and the rest of the low-post-strong-opinion crowd, could you explain why a non-destructive, non-public prank (e.g. Saran Wrap as above) is unacceptable?




Actually it can damage paint etc.  Plus what if the persons family calls with emergency now what?  And I aint no troll.  I am just sick of people bringing EMS down to such unprofessional levels.  We need to raise the bar.  We need to clean up our act as a whole group.


----------



## boingo (Jan 6, 2009)

A flat tire is not a harmless prank.  She wants to get revenge, thus escalating things. Whats  next?  They take your stretcher while your not looking?  I have a great sense of humor (my opinion) enjoy ball busting and the occasional prank, but this sounds like a bunch of 12 year olds working in a profession with enough problems, the last thing we need are a bunch of EMT's having this posted on the internet.  You know there are cameras everywhere, right?  I wouldn't want to have someone video me flattening a tire on an ambulance.  Time to grow up.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 6, 2009)

boingo said:


> perhaps take up cosmetology.


 
Too many hours of training. It would be easier to go to Paramedic school.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with medic on several parts of this.  Professionalism is key in this buisness.  Pranks are fun and generally harmless.  I have seen people hurt because of sensless pranks but it is so few and far between.  I have seen people get hurt climbing into their rigs more often.  There are acceptable pranks and unacceptable.  Most of you should beable to use common sense and choose which is which.  
I also think that things in this thread have been blown out of proportion.  Seriously, not everyone has the same views as you medic.  I understand you are trying to look out for EMS as a whole.  You are on one side of it all so there has to be another side right??  So we take sasha the prankster and medic the ........Extreme professional breed them and we might have a DARN good EMS professional who likes to joke and have a good time.  
Sasha stay away from anything that can keep them from doing their job.  Find out where they post mess with them there.  Prank calls in the middle of the night.  Something like that.  Stay away from the rig you are just asking for an accident or some one to lose their job.  
Most importantly have fun and do your jobs.  EVERYONE


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Too many hours of training. It would be easier to go to Paramedic school.




Sad but true.


----------



## boingo (Jan 6, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Too many hours of training. It would be easier to go to Paramedic school.



Thats true.  Then she can use the nitro paste instead of KY, much more bang for the buck.  :wacko:


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

I think everyone has expressed their points and it's time to let this thread die before it continues down the path I think it is.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread has run its course.  You're more than welcome to start a new thread on professionalism if you'd like.

Like anything in life, there is a line that is sometimes crossed.  The problem is that not all of us have the same values, and that "line" isn't the same for everyone.  I'm not going to say what is right and what is wrong, but there are harmless pranks, and pranks that put the public and ourselves in danger.  Just as important, this site is visited by tens of thousands of different people each month, both employers and the public.  Please be careful about what you post online.


----------

